# Tsunami headlights



## freddoflyer (Oct 5, 2015)

Just installed EasyDCC on the layout and am having trouble with the headlights on my ALCo Tsunami decoders. They don't respond to the command center. They are on, but shut off when the throttle is turned down. When I reset the decoder to default (address 3) they work fine, but when I program the actual engine number they act up. Any ideas?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

A need for clarification: Do you mean Bachmann EZ command DCC control is
what you installed?

Don


----------



## freddoflyer (Oct 5, 2015)

Don, no I was referring to CVP's EasyDCC. I solved the problem, but I won't bother getting into it here. It's too long to explain.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I assume there are others, who, like me, had never
heard of this brand.

Here it is.

http://www.cvpusa.com/easydcc_system.php

Looks good. It seems to be fully NMRA and is
compatible with other systems.

How do you like the system?

Don


----------



## freddoflyer (Oct 5, 2015)

I really like it. I had RailCommand, also from CVP, but it didn't provide sound. The changeover to EasyDCC was painless. I would put it on about the same level as NCE.


----------

